# القس ابونا مكارى يونان مع بعض العظات



## Boutros Popos (5 يوليو 2009)

*عظات القس ابونا مكارى يونان
للتحميل اضغط على الزر الايمن للفأرة ثم اختار Save Link As  
​*​عظات عام 2009​

2-1-2009 

 بعنوان : اله امانة
الجزء الاول
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/jan/2-1-09/2-1-09-1.wmv
الجزء الثانى
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/jan/2-1-09/2-1-09-2.wmv
الجزء الثالث
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/jan/2-1-09/2-1-09-3.wmv
الجزء الرابع
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/jan/2-1-09/2-1-09-4.wmv
الجزء الخامس
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/jan/2-1-09/2-1-09-5.wmv
الجزء السادس
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/jan/2-1-09/2-1-09-6.wmv
الجزء السابع
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/jan/2-1-09/2-1-09-7.wmv


9-1-2009
بعنوان : يا إبنى
الجزء الاول
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/jan/9-1-09/9-1-09-1.wmv
الجزء الثانى
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/jan/9-1-09/9-1-09-2.wmv
الجزء الثالث
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/jan/9-1-09/9-1-09-3.wmv
الجزء الرابع
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/jan/9-1-09/9-1-09-4.wmv
الجزء الخامس
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/jan/9-1-09/9-1-09-5.wmv
الجزء السادس
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/jan/9-1-09/9-1-09-6.wmv
الجزء السابع
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/jan/9-1-09/9-1-09-7.wmv​


----------



## kalimooo (5 يوليو 2009)

*رد: القس ابوان مكارى يونان مع بعض العظات*



بطرس

شكراااااا على العظات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## فادية (5 يوليو 2009)

*رد: القس ابوان مكارى يونان مع بعض العظات*

*موضوع جميل *
*تسلم ايديك *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 يوليو 2009)

*رد: القس ابوان مكارى يونان مع بعض العظات*

مجهود راااااائع يا بطرس ​ 
ميرررررسى ليك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Boutros Popos (6 يوليو 2009)

*رد: القس ابوان مكارى يونان مع بعض العظات*

تابعــــــــــــــــــــــــ​
16-1-2009
بعنوان : ان طلبت المسيح يوجد لك
الجزء الاول
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/jan/16-1-09/16-1-09-1.wmv
الجزء الثانى
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/jan/16-1-09/16-1-09-2.wmv
الجزء الثالث
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/jan/16-1-09/16-1-09-3.wmv
الجزء الرابع
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/jan/16-1-09/16-1-09-4.wmv
الجزء الخامس
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/jan/16-1-09/16-1-09-5.wmv
الجزء السادس
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/jan/16-1-09/16-1-09-6.wmv
الجزء السابع
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/jan/16-1-09/16-1-09-7.wmv


23-1-2009
بعنوان : مسكن الله مع الناس
الجزء الاول
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/jan/23-1-09/23-1-09-1.wmv
الجزء الثانى
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/jan/23-1-09/23-1-09-2.wmv
الجزء الثالث
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/jan/23-1-09/23-1-09-3.wmv
الجزء الرابع
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/jan/23-1-09/23-1-09-4.wmv
الجزء الخامس
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/jan/23-1-09/23-1-09-5.wmv
الجزء السادس
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/jan/23-1-09/23-1-09-5.wmv
الجزء السابع
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/jan/23-1-09/23-1-09-7.wmv
​


----------



## Boutros Popos (8 يوليو 2009)

تابعــــــــــــــــــ
الموضوع متجدد​


30-1-2009
بعنوان : يسوع فى السفينة
الجزء الاول
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/jan/30-1-09/30-1-09-1.wmv
الجزء الثانى
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/jan/30-1-09/30-1-09-2.wmv
الجزء الثالث
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/jan/30-1-09/30-1-09-3.wmv
الجزء الرابع
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/jan/30-1-09/30-1-09-4.wmv
الجزء الخامس
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/jan/30-1-09/30-1-09-5.wmv
الجزء السادس
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/jan/30-1-09/30-1-09-6.wmv
الجزء السابع
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/jan/30-1-09/30-1-09-7.wmv



6-2-2009
بعنوان : ابن الانسان و يونان و الانسان
الجزء الاول
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/feb/6-2-09/6-2-09-1.wmv
الجزء الثانى
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/feb/6-2-09/6-2-09-2.wmv
الجزء الثالث
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/feb/6-2-09/6-2-09-3.wmv
الجزء الرابع
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/feb/6-2-09/6-2-09-4.wmv
الجزء الخامس
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/feb/6-2-09/6-2-09-5.wmv
الجزء السادس
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/feb/6-2-09/6-2-09-6.wmv​


----------



## Boutros Popos (9 يوليو 2009)

تابعـــــــــــــــــــــــ


13-2-2009
بعنوان : عند قدمى يسوع
الجزء الاول
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/feb/13-2-09/13-2-09-1.wmv
الجزء الثانى
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/feb/13-2-09/13-2-09-2.wmv
الجزء الثالث
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/feb/13-2-09/13-2-09-3.wmv
الجزء الرابع
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/feb/13-2-09/13-2-09-4.wmv
الجزء الخامس
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/feb/13-2-09/13-2-09-5.wmv
الجزء السادس
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/feb/13-2-09/13-2-09-6.wmv



20-2-2009
بعنوان : العالم الحاضر شرير
الجزء الاول
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/feb/20-2-09/20-2-09-1.wmv
الجزء الثانى
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/feb/20-2-09/20-2-09-2.wmv
الجزء الثالث
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/feb/20-2-09/20-2-09-3.wmv
الجزء الرابع
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/feb/20-2-09/20-2-09-4.wmv
الجزء الخامس
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/feb/20-2-09/20-2-09-5.wmv
الجزء السادس
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/feb/20-2-09/20-2-09-6.wmv
الجزء السابع
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/feb/20-2-09/20-2-09-7.wmv


صلولى​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (9 يوليو 2009)

مجهود اكثر من راااااااااائع
وتستحق احلى تقييم
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعبك يا بطرس


----------



## Boutros Popos (10 يوليو 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> مجهود اكثر من راااااااااائع
> وتستحق احلى تقييم
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعبك يا بطرس



شكرا لمرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Boutros Popos (10 يوليو 2009)

تابعــــــــــــــــ​
27-2-2009
بعنوان : ينبغى ان اكون فى ما لابى  1
الجزء الاول
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/feb/27-2-09/27-2-09-1.wmv
الجزء الثانى
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/feb/27-2-09/27-2-09-2.wmv
الجزء الثالث
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/feb/27-2-09/27-2-09-3.wmv
الجزء الرابع
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/feb/27-2-09/27-2-09-4.wmv
الجزء الخامس
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/feb/27-2-09/27-2-09-5.wmv
الجزء السادس
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/feb/27-2-09/27-2-09-6.wmv
الجزء السابع
http://www.fathermakary.net/video/2009/feb/27-2-09/27-2-09-7.wmv




6-3-2009
بعنوان : ينبغى ان اكون فى ما لابى 2
الجزء الاول
http://www.diocura.com/frmakary/sermons/2009/march/6-3-09/6-3-09-1.wmv
الجزء الثانى
http://www.diocura.com/frmakary/sermons/2009/march/6-3-09/6-3-09-2.wmv
الجزء الثالث
http://www.diocura.com/frmakary/sermons/2009/march/6-3-09/6-3-09-3.wmv
الجزء الرابع
http://www.diocura.com/frmakary/sermons/2009/march/6-3-09/6-3-09-4.wmv
الجزء الخامس
http://www.diocura.com/frmakary/sermons/2009/march/6-3-09/6-3-09-5.wmv
الجزء السادس
http://www.diocura.com/frmakary/sermons/2009/march/6-3-09/6-3-09-6.wmv
الجزء السابع
http://www.diocura.com/frmakary/sermons/2009/march/6-3-09/6-3-09-7.wmv
الجزء الثامن
http://www.diocura.com/frmakary/sermons/2009/march/6-3-09/6-3-09-8.wmv
​


----------



## Boutros Popos (10 يوليو 2009)

*تابعــــــــــــ​*
13-3-2009
بعنوان : اجتماع صلاة
الجزء الاول
http://www.diocura.com/frmakary/sermons/2009/march/13-3-09/13-3-09-1.wmv
الجزء الثانى
http://www.diocura.com/frmakary/sermons/2009/march/13-3-09/13-3-09-2.wmv
الجزء الثالث
http://www.diocura.com/frmakary/sermons/2009/march/13-3-09/13-3-09-3.wmv
الجزء الرابع
http://www.diocura.com/frmakary/sermons/2009/march/13-3-09/13-3-09-4.wmv
الجزء الخامس
http://www.diocura.com/frmakary/sermons/2009/march/13-3-09/13-3-09-5.wmv
​


----------

